# Do you know me??



## Buzz1 (13 March 2011)

Had Buzz now for 3 yr ish contacted his last owner who bought him from a dealer in kilmarnock, he was passported with this owner in 2006 but is about 13 so have 8ish years of unknown history any info would be great, think he may have raced or at least have been trained?


























Thanks


----------



## sdoherty (13 March 2011)

Does he have a micro chip? if he's a full thoroughbred he should have a chip and be registered with wetherbys. they should be able to tell you if he was in training and who with.I think anyway!!


----------



## Buzz1 (14 March 2011)

He is chipped but think it was with the last owners? Would all horses have been passported/chipped back in 97? Maybe hasn't raced just has the qualities of an ex racer, would love to know anything about him anyway he now has a home for life so would love to know what he's done etc?


----------



## hunting mad (14 March 2011)

He would have to of had a weatherbys passport to have raced......Who has issued his current passport???Can you see when it was issued?
Some people"loose"the weatherbys ones,and get another one issued to make the horse younger than he is


----------



## wallykissmas (14 March 2011)

Microchipping wasn't compulsory in 2006 when issuing new passports, would make me question where he had been from 04-06 with no passport. Do you know who the previous owner bought him from.

He could have raced as a 2yr old, so 11yrs ago, late 99/00, not sure that microchipping was happening that much then ?

Agree with HM about "losing" passports to make them look younger or so the new owner doesnt find out about health issues.

Do you know who the dealer was ? selling without a passport in 06 ??


----------



## cally6008 (14 March 2011)

What's his chip number ?


----------



## Buzz1 (14 March 2011)

I dont know who the dealer was, there is no age on his current passport but vets have said he is around 13. I think the original passport was "lost" so would love to know who he used to be lol. The passport is at home so will get chip number later on but think that will just show up the info I already have.
Thanks


----------



## sdoherty (14 March 2011)

I think Wetherbys were chipping horses back then and as far as i know the numbers start with "9". even if the last owner put a chip in him, that doesnt mean he wasnt already done and he wouldnt be the first horse to have two chips!! i had a pony with three!!


----------



## Buzz1 (14 March 2011)

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/View.aspx?e= TTXTUWSPQZ
TPQSPST	S#messageanchor
This is what NED has on him


----------



## Buzz1 (2 May 2011)

sdoherty said:



			I think Wetherbys were chipping horses back then and as far as i know the numbers start with "9". even if the last owner put a chip in him, that doesnt mean he wasnt already done and he wouldnt be the first horse to have two chips!! i had a pony with three!!
		
Click to expand...

Do they only microchip left side of neck? I asked my vet to scan him and only one came up after some time, however vet was in a hurry?


----------



## Buzz1 (29 June 2011)

*bump*


----------

